# do terns breed



## kody888 (Jan 20, 2004)

do terns breed if so can they in a 100 gal or 115. if u guys have any info start talken







or if any of u guys have any sites on how to with terns, that is if they can.

PEACE OUt


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Most South American fish breed during the rainy season... Since most ternetzi are wild, duplicating those conditons may be helpful....If you look to the waters the Ternetzi comes from, there is a more diversified temperature change over the seasons









Other than that... Most if any who have bred them, choose not to make thier work public. But I will follow this tread to see what turns up.


----------



## kody888 (Jan 20, 2004)

ok what should i put in the tank im thinken on getten 4 or 6 from onother thread i started \. if u have any links on the weather or somthin i should do to the tank id appritiate it

PEACE OUT


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

As for breeding Ternetzi, it appears just as reds. I can't give to much advice, because no fry is a failure. I tried to save money and used cheap gravel from home depot. This stuff screwed with my PH&#8230;Ph fluctuation is why I think there was a failure, but it can't be guaranteed. I posted earlier, and wondered what city they came from. Then using a standard weather satellite and finding a water surface model, it became apparent the fish endure quite a temperature variation. I played with temperature, lighting (with a computerized timer), and PH&#8230;Ironically when I added more gravel to increase the depth is when they did it. Within 2 weeks of adding more gravel&#8230;I got relaxed, and didn't check my water before water change. After my heartbreaking failure it became apparent, even thought the ph was adjusted @ water change to 6.7, it still rocketed to 7.6-8.0 by the next day&#8230;

Small Amazon swords and grassy plants were uses&#8230; Water changes just like the S.maculatus&#8230; I personally prefer large water changes... 30-50% at least once a day... 
There are 2 people from this forum that saw the result&#8230; It was a big gapping wound in the female&#8230;

Look like became a victim of what a caution others. "*Try to keep hardness under control. Never let hardness increase when attempting to breed piranhas*"


----------

